# Well, it happened..... Someone hit my new car



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, it happened..... Someone hit my new car. 

My wife and I went to dinner Saturday night and Sunday morning when I was working in the garage I noticed it. I know it happened Saturday night because Saturday afternoon I took it to the quarter car wash and the car was in perfect condition. The damage was done to the passenger side rear quarter and the front passenger fender. 

So to the a-hole that felt the need to smash my car up while at osakas Japanese steak house Saturday night, f&@k you!

sorry guys, just needed to vent.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Man that sucks. Can you see if they have security cameras?


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> Man that sucks. Can you see if they have security cameras?


I already checked, they don't. So insurance is classifying it as a hit and run. Hopefully I will have my claim approved today so I can take it in.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Bad karma for the other person


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dang that hurts.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Hated that. Whats worse is when they have video but the lense wasn't cleaned regularly and so they couldn't read the license plate.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I did that to someone years ago and left a note. They guy was surprised because no one saw me do it. I told him God saw me do it so I still had to do the right thing. Get the car fixed as soon as possible and put it behind you. The best revenge is living well.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. Hopefully it will be fixed soon. Just sucks that the car is so new.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

That is why I always park way out where everbody is too lazy to walk from. Not an option for my wife because the lot at the hospital where she works is always overfull. Our 07 Pontiac G6 has at least three battle scars that I'm pretty sure came from parking there.

If I go to a store or resturant where there are no empty parking areas, I go elsewhere. There are a lot of jerks out there that have no consideration for other people's property. One thing I miss about driving a beater; could park anywhere and not have to worry. I was always considerate not to damage other cars though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I was actually sitting in a car when some inconsiderate jerk opened her door to get into her car and slammed it into the side of the car I was in.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds like it was deliberate if they got the front fender and rear fender and nothing in between! Dang, that sucks!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

farmallgray said:


> That is why I always park way out where everbody is too lazy to walk from.


Exactly. Touch wood, the last time I washed/waxed my Cruze before winter I had exactly ONE tiny door ding after over one year of ownership, and even that drives me nuts. I always park far away and prefer to walk. This often requires dropping her at the door first, but that's more than worth it to keep me away from THEM. It`s only a Cruze, but I take care of my things as well as I can and this is the first brand new car I've ever owned.



farmallgray said:


> ...the hospital where she works is always overfull.


My better half works at a big shopping mall. When I had the paint protection film installed on the front of her new car I bought extra film and installed it on all four doors, top to bottom. With all the hazards of a mall parking lot that film will pay for itself over and over and over... it already has, several times.



farmallgray said:


> There are a lot of jerks out there that have no consideration for other people's property.


AARGH! Don't get me started! Avoid Walmart parking lots like the plague! Stupid ignorant careless clueless asenine bovine mouth-breathers are everywhere! Most of them have driver`s licenses and are out to get us, even if they don't know it! I'm sure they are the reason velcro straps are still available as an alternative to shoe laces... for the ones that can still reach their feet, that is.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Sounds like it was deliberate if they got the front fender and rear fender and nothing in between! Dang, that sucks!


I had a buddy who was at dinner with me that asked the same question. The thing is, other than the people I went to dinner with, no one would have known it was my car. It would have been a random person doing it deliberately, if in fact it was deliberate.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I was actually sitting in a car when some inconsiderate jerk opened her door to get into her car and slammed it into the side of the car I was in.


 What did you do?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I had some one Bump me at a stop light because they were ahem txting . Punk ass yong guy was like Oh it can be rubbed out , he tried to leave and I am like excuse me were are you going , he say I have to get to work . I then tell him I have your tag and make of your car and I will call 911 as a hit and run . Any way long story short 765.00 to replace the bumper and repainted because of this shite head . Yes his insurance paid for it but you know the hassle . Ask me how many times in walmart I have seen people just shove a shopping cart into a car because it was a new car as the lazy a$$ can't put the cart back and just leave it in between cars ..Don't get me started on the walmart conundrums ! We will be here all day on that alone.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I had some one Bump me at a stop light because they were ahem txting . Punk ass yong guy was like Oh it can be rubbed out , he tried to leave and I am like excuse me were are you going , he say I have to get to work . I then tell him I have your tag and make of your car and I will call 911 as a hit and run . Any way long story short 765.00 to replace the bumper and repainted because of this shite head . Yes his insurance paid for it but you know the hassle . Ask me how many times in walmart I have seen people just shove a shopping cart into a car because it was a new car as the lazy a$$ can't put the cart back and just leave it in between cars ..Don't get me started on the walmart conundrums ! We will be here all day on that alone.


I hear you Manny. I park far away in the lot. I even did it when I drove a beater because a walk never killed anyone and I was too lazy to circle around 4 times to find a spot 25 feet closer. An oxymoron I know


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> What did you do?


Nothing - we got rid of that car a month later anyway. It was our old Dodge Lemon (Intrepid).


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, claim approved. But because of the storms we've recently had, no one has any rental cars. Fml


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

obermd said:


> I was actually sitting in a car when some inconsiderate jerk opened her door to get into her car and slammed it into the side of the car I was in.


I have had that happen twice, once when I was in the car, and another time I was standing in the parking lot a few yards away.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, I never took it in. We had more snow yesterday and it took 3 hours to get home. I'm really ready for winter to be over. Haha


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Greygoose, I feel your pain. Someone "glanced" off of the driver's side front fender of my Cruze just a couple of months after I bought it. Like you, I didn't discover it until the car was in my garage the next night. I'm pretty sure it happened while I had the car parked out front of my house for a few hours (_it's rare that I park out front_).

The "scrape" was on the top lip of the fender...on the bodyline...so the whole fender had to be replaced. Its just SICKENING when that happens on a brand new car. This was the first claim I ever had to make on my insurance in 20+ years of driving.

The upshot is that I'm pleased with the repair...so maybe I can forget about it. :dry:


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

DieselEnvy said:


> Greygoose, I feel your pain. Someone "glanced" off of the driver's side front fender of my Cruze just a couple of months after I bought it. Like you, I didn't discover it until the car was in my garage the next night. I'm pretty sure it happened while I had the car parked out front of my house for a few hours (_it's rare that I park out front_).
> 
> The "scrape" was on the top lip of the fender...on the bodyline...so the whole fender had to be replaced. Its just SICKENING when that happens on a brand new car. This was the first claim I ever had to make on my insurance in 20+ years of driving.
> 
> The upshot is that I'm pleased with the repair...so maybe I can forget about it. :dry:


I'm glad to hear that they did a good job on the repairs!! I'm taking mine in tonight. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Greygoose said:


> I'm glad to hear that they did a good job on the repairs!! I'm taking mine in tonight. Fingers crossed all goes well.


It will all be a distant memory soon!


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, I took the car in last night. They're telling me I should have it back by Thursday. So for the next few days, I'm driving a Chrysler town & country.....haha


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Greygoose said:


> Well, I took the car in last night. They're telling me I should have it back by Thursday. So for the next few days, I'm driving a Chrysler town & country.....haha


Ouch! I thought the PT cruiser was embarrassing to drive around the last time a vehicle of mine was in the shop...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Greygoose, 

Let us know how the repairs go. If you need any assistance with your bogy shop, please let me know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Greygoose,
> 
> Let us know how the repairs go. If you need any assistance with your bogy shop, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will keep everyone posted


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Greygoose said:


> I had a buddy who was at dinner with me that asked the same question. The thing is, other than the people I went to dinner with, no one would have known it was my car. It would have been a random person doing it deliberately, if in fact it was deliberate.


I was thinking more like, someone recognizes your car as new and wanted to do arbitrary malicious damage. That might include a nut who has a junky car anyway or some dude with a "mudding" 4X4 having just downed his 8th Bud Light. I guess it doesn't matter much, the damage is done, but I'm sure your Cruze will "rise from the ashes"! Hang in there, man!


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh I got a good story. I always park in the back at work but it didn't save me this time! A lifter truck parked next to me & opened their door and hit my front passenger side, like right above the tire inlet. Chipped paint off and dented it! Assholes didn't leave a note or anything. I got that fixed a week later though

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> Oh I got a good story. I always park in the back at work but it didn't save me this time! A lifter truck parked next to me & opened their door and hit my front passenger side, like right above the tire inlet. Chipped paint off and dented it! Assholes didn't leave a note or anything. I got that fixed a week later though
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Glad to hear you got it fixed. We have to try to keep a new car nice as long as we can!!


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

In the first two weeks I bought my BRAND NEW cruze, someone scraped the rear bumper and someone else backed up into the front! The rear hit scratched it pretty good and the front hit looks like a trailer hitch hit it but luckily it only bent the license plate in a bit... No other damage! Then two weeks later (before We had even made our first payment) some a-hole drove by and threw two beer bottles at her. One smashed the windshield and the other dented the roof... People can suck sometimes... I feel your pain!


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

CyberSpace_7 said:


> In the first two weeks I bought my BRAND NEW cruze, someone scraped the rear bumper and someone else backed up into the front! The rear hit scratched it pretty good and the front hit looks like a trailer hitch hit it but luckily it only bent the license plate in a bit... No other damage! Then two weeks later (before We had even made our first payment) some a-hole drove by and threw two beer bottles at her. One smashed the windshield and the other dented the roof... People can suck sometimes... I feel your pain!


Omg sounds like you need a bullet proof shield for your car!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Man this thread is depressing. Here I am with my shiny new car and I'm thinking someone might deliberately damage it. Maybe I should leave it covered with salt or park way away from other cars.
My last car was covered with door dings.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Barefeet said:


> Man this thread is depressing. Here I am with my shiny new car and I'm thinking someone might deliberately damage it. Maybe I should leave it covered with salt or park way away from other cars.
> My last car was covered with door dings.


Parking away won't do anything anymore. I park my car 10 miles from my detination and some genius, with 10 miles of parking spot in a F450 parks next to me, to the point that i need a can opener to get in.

True Story. **** of a can opener too.


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> Omg sounds like you need a bullet proof shield for your car!


That would be nice! Hit the lock button and the doors lock, alarm turns on, and shields up!


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Update - got the word this morning. The car is being detailed now. It will be ready after work today. Yippie. I'm tired of this gas hog minivan. Haha


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I know... With the recent snow I have been back driving the Silverado. I was whining like a baby at the gas pump. It never bothered me until I got a diesel Cruze. Glad your car is done. Now you have closure.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

CyberSpace_7 said:


> In the first two weeks I bought my BRAND NEW cruze, someone scraped the rear bumper and someone else backed up into the front! The rear hit scratched it pretty good and the front hit looks like a trailer hitch hit it but luckily it only bent the license plate in a bit... No other damage! Then two weeks later (before We had even made our first payment) some a-hole drove by and threw two beer bottles at her. One smashed the windshield and the other dented the roof... People can suck sometimes... I feel your pain!





MackenzieLTZ said:


> Omg sounds like you need a bullet proof shield for your car!



No...

It sounds like they need to move to a better neighborhood; and a nuke should be dropped on where they used to live.


----------

